# Aggressive Pigeon



## kane_5388 (May 10, 2011)

So I have this male pigeon who is really aggressive. First of all, his female mate passed away a few months ago, so he took the female pigeon of another male pigeon that lives in the pigeon coop. Now that he took that female pigeon away, he cant stand to have the other male pigeon around him at all. Every time he sees that male pigeon he chases him away. And now he also chases him just to jump on his back only to start poking him in the back of the head. He just seems to want to beat every time he sees him. And I don't know what to do anymore about this situation. Should I separate the aggressive male bird and put him into another cage?

I want to get that female pigeon that he stole and get her back together with her old male pigeon. Should i get that aggressive male pigeon and put him with another female pigeon so they can mate?

Thanks
Abe A A


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kane_5388 said:


> So I have this male pigeon who is really aggressive. First of all, his female mate passed away a few months ago, so he took the female pigeon of another male pigeon that lives in the pigeon coop. Now that he took that female pigeon away, he cant stand to have the other male pigeon around him at all. Every time he sees that male pigeon he chases him away. And now he also chases him just to jump on his back only to start poking him in the back of the head. He just seems to want to beat every time he sees him. And I don't know what to do anymore about this situation. Should I separate the aggressive male bird and put him into another cage?
> 
> I want to get that female pigeon that he stole and get her back together with her old male pigeon. Should i get that aggressive male pigeon and put him with another female pigeon so they can mate?
> 
> ...




you want to always try to have even pairs in the loft and no single birds cock or hen if you can. esp if you only have a few birds. the reason being is as you have seen, they will compete for the hen or for others hens. Hens also, that are single can disrupt nesting by trying to sit others eggs and steal mates and scalp babies.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This thread was already posted and has had answers given. It's a copy of the same post here
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/agressive-male-pigeon-70981.html#post763396

Don't know why it was posted twice.


----------

